
How London became a test case for using facial recognition in democracies - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/f4779de6-b1e0-11e9-bec9-fdcab53d6959
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.ft.com/content/f4779de6-b1e0-11e9-bec9-fdcab53d6...](https://www.ft.com/content/f4779de6-b1e0-11e9-bec9-fdcab53d6959)

